# HATES being brushed!



## Kindell

Miss Maple HATES being brushed - having her nails clipped... whiskers trimmed... everything! Right now we have to tag team her, one with goodies, and the other armed with the brush. And we have to be fast... She won't even come to us if she sees us with the brush in our hands. It's quite comical at times... how stubborn she can be. We give her so much positive reinforcement and kisses during the whole process... but she's still a little maniac. I've actually got kicked in the head from her.
Any tips or advice?


----------



## shenando

I have no advice for you, though I am anxious to hear if anyone else does. Parker has the same problem. I hate to have to take him to Petsmart because I feel like I should be able to do it myself. Yesterday, Jeremy and I had to lay on top of him to cut his nails, and even then we only got the front ones before he got away and wouldn't come back. It started out that when he was smaller, he just acted like a puppy (which he still is) but it's getting to be quite ridiculous. He's now too big for us to hold onto. He always gets excited when he sees nail clippers or a brush, but comes up to us and then runs away. It is next to impossible!


----------



## RickGibbs

What about treats while brushing? 

Samson is just the opposite. He loves when I get the brush out.....and while I'm brushing him, he sits there with his eyes half closed and even falls asleep, he enjoys it so much....

I think the key is to do it a lot....and hope she gets used to it.

How often do you brush her? Because I brushed Samson daily when we first got him......


----------



## ID_Hannah

*Grooming*

I can completely feel for you both on this issue!! All my personal dogs I've raised have all been terrible when it comes to grooming... well, at least the nail trimming part. My little terrier, Barney, takes THREE people to get his nails trimmed. One person to hold him, one to hold onto one paw while they trim the nails and one person to protect the other two from the three remaining flailing paws. Ugh! :doh: 

But, Zulu was fantastic with being groomed and having his feet done, thanks to the instructions I had to follow for raising him for the service dog group. The command that was the most important was, "settle." You should be able to cuddle your puppy like a baby and as they get bigger still roll them over and cuddle their head with the rest of their body between your legs as you sit on the ground. The younger the puppy the easier this works, but essentially when they squirm you don't let them up, just cuddle them tight to you and in a calm, low, firm voice tell them to "settle." And when they do relax tell them, "oh good puppy" in the same calm low voice and calmly rub their belly and let them relax with you. Never let a puppy up when they're struggling, wait for them to calm and then let them "escape." 

Once you can get them to settle for you bring out the brush. Get them to settle and then slowly and calmly brush their belly. If they struggle, stop brushing and calmly tell them to "settle" and wait for them to calm and start again.

With Zulu I started just playing with his feet when he was laying calmly with me. Then I moved up to examining them and later trimming them. When he was a young squirmy pup I never trimmed more than one paw in a sitting... sometimes it took several day to get ALL the nails done. With Zulu I also made sure that every paw examination was not a nail trim. After every long hike I took with him I would sit with him and examine all his paws for thorns, etc. I did this on nearly a daily basis even if he didn't really need the examination it made him calm about getting his feet worked on. I also trimmed the hair between his toes on a regular basis. By the time Zulu was 6-7 months old he'd sleep through any nail trimming or grooming activity. 

Settle also eventually can be used in more situations then just when you have your pup lying down. Because they understand settle to mean, "I'm not playing with you, you're suppose to behave calmly right now," it can be used in the bathtub, on the vet's exam table, etc. 

I think the most important things are not to let your puppy win (i.e. let them get away from you when they want to). Leash them and sit on the leash if you have to, so you have a backup if they do manage a mad dash. And secondly, don't escalate the situation. If they're fighting, stop and wait for them to calm down (while you're still holding them), then start again.

Boone is so much more stubborn than Zulu. And he hasn't yet perfected "settle" when it come to grooming. It's not so much that he wants to run away or fight the process, but he'd very much like to help by taking the brush away from me! That and he constantly has the wiggles. But he's starting to get the idea... not a minute too soon either, because he's becoming more and more of a moose by the day!


----------



## RickGibbs

By the way, Kindell.....I just love your Blog. I love ALL the pictures.


----------



## RickGibbs

Oh.....I should point out though, that Samson isn't a fan of getting his nails clipped. But I think that's because we just don't do that enough to make it routine. 

But I really feel the daily (and sometimes twice daily) brushings when he was little helped a lot.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My dogs love to be groomed. They stand in show position for as long as I want, including in the tub, without moving one paw. Early training!!!! But it's never too late- all my dogs, including rescues, learn this. Treats can work but if not, make your position clear- I am not above firmly grabbing the sides of the face and saying "Lookie here... you're holding still!" Also try standing the dog on a table. They are more likely to hold still, feeling a bit wary from the heights!!!


----------



## jessme7

What I did with Marley and Maya since we got them home was to lay them down on their backs between our legs, sitting on the ground. Their arms and legs would be straight up in the air and belly exposed. This is the submission position and we play with their teeth, belly, ears, and paws. They would not be able to move away because they are between our streched out legs, and if they try to struggle to get out just grab them firmly by the throat and say no. So I use this same position to brush their teeth, clean their ears, and dremel their nails once a week. Now at 5 and 6 months old, for the most part they dont mind it but sometimes do pull their paws back while I file them. I also find it easier to do it after a long walk. I do rake and brush them everyday too and they do sometimes move around alot, I just dont let them get it their way and let them know your in charge. But I do think they like being brushed. I think the best way you should brush Maple is with a collar and leash on, tie the leash onto something sturdy where she can not get away. This will keep her in one place while you brush her, you just gotta be consistent and persistent with brushing her often. Sooner or later she will get used to it. Good luck!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Speaking of, you have inspired me to do Starlites toe fuzz and nails lol


----------



## Brandy's Mom

Jenna loves being brushed but hates getting her nails clipped. Brandy doesn't mind the nails, but will fight me on the brush.

If I try to put Brandy on her back, and brush her belly, she'll fight and roll. She's done this since she was tiny. I'm just thankful that she's got a field coat and not one that mats easily!


----------



## RickGibbs

Samson will get a little antsy when I get to his tail.....he's not a big fan of us brushing his tail....but he'll always let me do it.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Buffy hated being brushed when she was younger too. To solve the problem, I would tie her fairly tightly by her leash to a desk drawer so that she couldn't move much. And her most favorite snack is kitty food so I would give her a snack of kitty food and brush away. Now that she is a big girl (4), she doesn't mind being brushed and will stand still without being leashed or without kitty food. It helps being all grown up!

Abby has never been much of a problem being brushed. But she is generally more placid than Buffy.


----------



## goldencrazy

We're really lucky that Tabitha likes to be groomed and is good about allowing me to calmly clip her nails. Abbey, on the other hand, was awful about being brushed. 

The one thing I found that all my pets - including the cats - love for me to use is a rubber tooth curry like you would use on a horse - but with thick teeth (not the one that looks like saw teeth). It really pulls the loose hair out and gives the pet a good massage. Tabitha and Fuzz (the cat) go into la-la land while being curried. I have yet to have a pet that did not enjoy the curry brush.


----------



## Kindell

Thank you all for your wonderful advice!

ID_Hannah... your response was so thorough and absolutely made so much sense to me! We are going to start trying this tonight. I just finished reading it to my husband and he asked me if I was reading it from a book  I really think if I do this a couple times each day, we will be definitely be moving in the right direction! 

I find with the clippers - she'll be fine... let me handle her feet without any problems... but it's when the clippers make that big awful sound she goes crazy and tries to wiggle away. I guess it's just a matter of getting her used to it - perhaps clicking it even when I'm not doing her nails and giving her + reinforcement when she doesn't go running from it  

Thanks Rick - I am glad you enjoy her blog. I enjoy posting new entries... sometimes more than once a day. Tomorrow we are going to the park to meet her "Uncle" for the first time - her Mom's brother, Elton  Shall be fun


----------



## ID_Hannah

*Welcome*

You're welcome Kindell. I am certain Maple is going to do excellent. It's clear that she gets so much love and time. I love the blog too! 

What kind of clipper are you using that she's afraid of? I have two sizes of trimmers.. a large dog one and a small dog one, exactly like the one pictures below. My large dog one does make a pretty big noise too (when it springs back) and none of my dogs like it. But I realized with Zulu that the little one works just as well, it makes less noise, and I feel more in control of the amount of nail that I'm cutting. Might be worth a try? Some people love dremels too, I've never tried it though.










Good luck with your baby! I'm also crossing my fingers that her urinary issues are a thing of the past too.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Miss Maple (boy I love that name!), is still young. Lucky didn't like to be brushed when he was a puppy...up until he started getting a full coat of long adult hair. I'm thinking....8 months?. And now he shivers with its pleasures. I mean.....he is obviously loving it.

I know its was a thing to bite, the brush, and he'd not cooperate at all. So maybe she'll relax and enjoy later.


----------



## Dixie's Mom

Our puppy didn't like to be brushed at first. I brushed her a little everyday even if she didn't really need it. If she would try bite the brush or fight me I'd firmly say "stop it" and keep brushing her. I would only stop on my terms even if I didn't get to do as good a job as I wanted just so she wouldn't think that struggling would make me stop. Now she loves it and I don't need to use treats. For clipping her nails I still use treats though. I pet her and praise ALOT in between toes.  Sometimes I'll "up the treat". Instead of giving her the treats she usually gets, I'll give her little cheese cubes or little pieces of leftover chicken or meatloaf. She LOVES that!!


----------



## Katiesmommy

Oh gooodness this sounds just like our cats when its time for a grooming...but no kicks in the head. Man that must have hurt. We plan on taking Katie to the groomers......

We found out the other day its going to be $16 for a grooom, flea bath, hair cut (if needed), nails clipped !!!


----------



## RickGibbs

Katiesmommy said:


> We found out the other day its going to be $16 for a grooom, flea bath, hair cut (if needed), nails clipped !!!


Groomers might be okay for bathing and clipping nails......but we brush Samson EVERYDAY.

But if you start brushing him a couple times a day early, your puppy will learn to love it. Samson falls asleep while I brush him now....


----------



## Katiesmommy

Oh yes the normal brushing will be at home every day...no probs there.


----------



## Goldndust

There all so different, some take right too it while other I think will give ya time in the beginning. What I found out that really worked well for me with Kody is too put him up high, like on a tail gate of a truck or in a chair. Whenever he see's the brush and grooming tools now he runs for the chair. lol Works well also for ear cleanings if needed.

Bianka never gave much trouble with grooming, she's very calm and submissive. Telly was good with it as well, but Kody was my tough boy in the beginning. His breeder gave me the tip on getting him up on something high and it worked! Most groomers you notice have them up on tables, so it makes sense to do it.


----------



## RickGibbs

I think the main thing for Samson was making it a habit. In the beginning, I think I may have given him treats to lay down for me..... But now, I take the comb and brush out and he goes and lays down in the same spot every time....

Also, I've read that you should try and do the same thing for clipping nails. Not so much clipping them every day, but make a habit of holding their feet. I never did that, so nail clipping is a bit more of a struggle than brushing.


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

I am having the same problem with Daisy. She does not like getting brushed but at 9 weeks has to get used to it as she will need more brushing as her coat gets fuller. I have to hold her by the collar when i brush her. Oh well. Sorry i couldn't be of any more help. Good luck!


----------



## Bogart'sMom

I brushed Bogart everyday when he was little but I waited until he was a little tired after walking or playtime. I put him on the crate so I was upright and had controll over him. I also gave him a chew that he only got when he was groomed. When he got older I still always groomed him when we came back from the walk he also now sleeps through our grooming sessions. In puppyclass we would get Homework so to speak to mess with the ears, the tail, the paws, open the mouth. Bogart really loves grooming now and lays still he knows he gets a treat at the end of it.
He is 70 pounds and wressling him is not possible if she doesn't want me too LOL. ZsaZsa tolerates grooming because she wants to please me but she doesn't like the slicker brush so I mostly use a comb on her and she likes that too since it gets all the itchies out LOL.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## JLJ

My Belle really liked brushing at first and now she sees the brush and wants to attack it. She will bite at it and sometimes ends up getting my hands. Should I keep trying to brush her even when she is attacking it? I try to wait for her to calm down but the mintue I start again she will get all worked up start biting/chewing on the brush.


----------



## Katiesmommy

I see this is another old thread -

I miss Kindell - She doesnt come to the forum that much.

We all need a Miss Maple update - pretty please -


----------



## GoldenGratitude

shenando said:


> I have no advice for you, though I am anxious to hear if anyone else does. Parker has the same problem. I hate to have to take him to Petsmart because I feel like I should be able to do it myself.



Theo doesn't like it either. We took him to petsmart not really because of that but because it has been so cold and we wanted him to be dried really good. We took him there and Theo walked up to the young lady all cute and she smiled and petted him and said nice things....well 3-1/2 hrs later when we went to pick him up, she just looked at us and sighed! Seems he was a little difficult for her! She said that eventually he will get used to it but don't feel like you always have to ask for the same groomer (meaning her!!). We just apologized while trying not to laugh a little...but I don't think we'll take him back there.


----------



## DaisyMay's mom

My golden, Daisy doesn't seem to like the brush either. But she'll have to get used to it. Anyone have any ideas on getting her to withstand brushing for short periods of time? Treats?


----------



## RickGibbs

Cosmo loves to be brushed....so much that when I try to brush Samson, Cosmo lays on top of him to get more....


----------



## lovestofly

Putz wasn't crazy about the brushing at first, what I did was let him play with the brushes (no sharp ones). He even chewed the handle on one or two but once he got to play with the stuff for a while it seemed to ease him that it wasn't going to harm him. Now it's just waiting for the calm times to do it and he loves it!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker chewed his grooming brush to pieces....lol.

I can't seem to get him to stay still when I try to brush him, he always rolls over so I can only brush one side...its so annoying!! 

I really miss my grooming table lol. 

Also, if I try to brush his tail he starts chewing on it, then continues to chase it.........oi vey....


----------

